# REC - Sierra Brewfest Beer Bread (TNT)



## SierraCook (Sep 11, 2005)

*I am not sure where I found this recipe, but it is great with soups, stews, chilis, etc. I have also added about 1/2 cup of cheddar cheese and/or green chilies or jalapenos to the recipe. *

*Sierra Brewfest Beer Bread*

3 cups flour
¼ cup sugar
1 tablespoon baking powder
½ teaspoon salt
1 – 12 oz. beer, room temperature


Mix dry ingredients together. Add beer. Mix thoroughly. Pour into greased loaf pan. Bake at 350º for 50-60 minutes.


----------



## texasgirl (Sep 11, 2005)

That sounds great, I love beer bread! Thanks Sierrra!!


----------



## SierraCook (Sep 12, 2005)

Thanks, TG. It was great. I like using a stout or strong ale because it adds more flavor to the bread. What I like about this recipe is that it is fast and easy with minimal ingredients. Perfect for making on a work night.


----------



## marmalady (Sep 12, 2005)

I've made this w/self-rising flour, sauteed vidalia onions and sharp cheddar, and it rocks!


----------



## Floridagirl (Sep 17, 2005)

I made your  beer bread today and it was so delicious!!!!!! I used bock beer and added cheese and jalapenos. Thanks for the recipe Sierra


----------



## SierraCook (Sep 19, 2005)

Glad that you liked the bread, floridagirl. I have never added  sharp cheddar cheese or onions like marmalady has suggested. I bet that it would be even more delicious with those additions.


----------



## Brooksy (Sep 19, 2005)

Nice recipe. C&P'd. 

Do you knead the dough before baking or are you after a cakelike texture in the bread? Must blow up like a balloon with that amount of BP   

Last time I made beer bread DW nearly slit my throat because I used Guiness. She loves Guiness. Won't do that again.


----------



## marmalady (Sep 20, 2005)

Brooskey, it's like a 'quick' bread texture; almost like a biscuit; so no, you don't knead it. The dough's texture is too soft to knead, anyway.

And, lol, my hubbie would kill me too if I used his Guinness in a bread!


----------



## SierraCook (Sep 21, 2005)

Brooksy said:
			
		

> Nice recipe. C&P'd.
> 
> Do you knead the dough before baking or are you after a cakelike texture in the bread? Must blow up like a balloon with that amount of BP
> 
> Last time I made beer bread DW nearly slit my throat because I used Guiness. She loves Guiness. Won't do that again.


 
You used Guinness?    Horrors, you should be sent to Dove's woodshed for that, Brooksy.     Marmalady is right, no kneading needed for this bread.


----------



## KAYLINDA (Sep 21, 2005)

did a copy and paste!  Going to try this out!  Thanks!


----------



## Brooksy (Sep 22, 2005)

SierraCook said:
			
		

> .... you should be sent to Dove's woodshed for that, Brooksy....








 

Well, I tried it & stuffed it up (as usual)! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Added cheese & chillis, cooked it as required (with normally grog) but unfortunately it needed another 10 minutes. When I upturned the loaf tin, the top 75% dropped out on the racked and the bottom stayed where it was. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next time I'll leave it a little longer, our oven may be a little cool.

Anyways I scoffed the lot 'cos I was so hungry.   

Definitely try it again when DW stops terrorizing me for leaving the kitchen a mess. 

What's quick bread texture?


----------



## SierraCook (Sep 23, 2005)

I have never had my bread stick before.  Maybe try letting it rest in the pan for 5-10 minutes before turning it out of the pan.  It is a chewy bread with a crusty top.  Due to the reaction between the baking powder and beer the bread gets many small holes in it.  Good Luck!!


----------



## PA Baker (Sep 23, 2005)

Brooksy, next time try tossing the shredded cheese with a small amount of flour before mixing it into the batter (no more than 1 Tbsp.).  The cheese may have been what caused your sticking.


----------



## Brooksy (Sep 24, 2005)

Thanx Sierra & PA for the suggestions.

I don't think the bottom stuck because of the  cheese, more a moisture type suction thingy "(technical term   ).

When I do it again, I'll do as you suggest PA & roll the cheese in flour first. I did though, mix the chilli & Cheese with the dry products before adding the beer, but next time I'll mix it with plain flour first to ensure a full coating.

The top was a light to medium brown rather than golden, so I reckon it was purely an "impatient, hungry & gluttonous Brooksy" thing.   

Should look harder for Jalopeno's though, their flavour is quite different - the best.


----------



## mrsmac (Sep 25, 2005)

This looks great, may have to buy my own beer especially for this as DH guards his fairly well and wouldn't like me cooking with it! we did make beer batter once with crown lager that someone had left here and DH doesn't like, friends who are crown lovers cried when I told them what I'd done with it!
Perhaps Brooksy I'll get some 4X( most NSWelshmen won't drink that it comes from QLD)


----------



## Brooksy (Sep 26, 2005)

mrsmac said:
			
		

> ....... DH guards his fairly well and wouldn't like me cooking with it! .........
> Perhaps Brooksy I'll get some 4X( most NSWelshmen won't drink that it comes from QLD)



Correct on both points MrsMac!!   
I don't drink XXXX (4X or Fourex) because it tastes like pond water.    

Only use beer worth drinking. Talk to DH, the bread is that good I think he'll permit you to use a stubbie of his "private bin". 

Not a fan of Crown Lager either, too "elitist".

I feel like a Tooheys or 2 (or 3, or 4.......).

Make a deal with DH, buy him a 6 pack of Cascade Premium for one of his Tooheys or Reschs. Make him feel good.


----------



## mrsmac (Sep 26, 2005)

DH is going through a Carlton Draught phase so I may try to pinch one of those. I don't think he's had Cascade before (I have driven past the brewery once when we were in Tassie)


----------



## thumpershere2 (Sep 27, 2005)

Made your beer bread sierra and it was yum, hubby really liked it. Had it with venison soup. Will make this bread at the deer camp this year for sure. I added cheese and onions.


----------



## thumpershere2 (Oct 14, 2005)

Sierra, made your beer bread recipe again and had it with chili and that was good. I added fine greated cheese and finely chopped raw onions. turned out yummy.


----------



## SierraCook (Oct 15, 2005)

I am glad that you liked the recipe.  It is so good with chili, soups, and stews.


----------

